# Engine Bay Cleaning - Should I cover electrical stuff?



## nathan93 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey all

Im thinkin of cleaning the engine bay of my vauxhall astra mk 4. should i cover anything which looks remotely electrical? 

Also what should i use? ie pressure washer with what additives?

Thanks Nathan:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Cover main electrical parts, battery, alternator any wiring etc.

What cleaners do you have?


----------



## nathan93 (Nov 24, 2010)

to be honest im a newbie to the whole detailing scene and havnt really got anything except a karcher pressure washer.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I cleaned mine yesterday, covered the electrical with cling film as its easy to wrap around, then sprayed gunk all over and worked it in with a detailing brush, then used an open ended hose to rinse off. Dried off with a microfibre then applied sonus trim onto all the plastic bits to shine it back up


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

If the engine hasn't been cleaned before you will probably need a degreaser. I think Surfex HD is a brilliant product for engines, arches and tyres.

You will need some brushes aswell, Raceglaze style ones, toothbrush for tricky areas.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Leave engine running use pw on short birsts avoiding contact with coilpacks and electrics where possible exposed air filters are a complete no no.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

details said:


> Leave engine running use pw on short birsts avoiding contact with coilpacks and electrics where possible exposed air filters are a complete no no.


If you leave the engine running leave the back window open just incase you get water in the electrics and the car may lock itself! Plus if you leave it running don't cover the air intake pipe!


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, If you've never done this before I would suggest leaving the engine turned off. Cover and protect all exposed electrical items with cling film or plastic bags held in place with elastic bands. Use a degreaser, (Surfex HD is really good and has the added bonus that you can dilute the remaining product and use for other purposes, so adding to your detailing goodies) Dilute as/if necessary and spray on your chosen degreaser, allow it to work for a while then agitate with a soft bristled brush, you don't need to buy expensive brushes for this as they can become quite dirty, long handled radiator type paint brushes are great at getting into awkward areas. Wash off carefully with medium pressure so as not to dislodge anything and allow to drain away. If possible blow out excess water and dry with a compressor / blowgun, if you haven't got one then dry out carefully with old cloths. Remove all plastic bags and clingfilm. Once dry treat plastics and hoses with your preferred finish / protectant, Autoglym vinyl and rubber care or aerospace 303 are both highly regarded for this. Start up your engine, stand back and admire your handiwork. Take your time, think about what you are doing and you should not have any problems.
hope this helps.
Monty


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Good post Monty. I did the engine on one of my cars yesterday. Used Megs super degreaser diluted 10:1 in a pressure sprayer from B&Q, agitated it with some brushes then rinsed with the pressure washer. After leaving it to dry, I sprayed on 303 Aerospace Protectant and left it for an hour or so then wiped off any excess. Cracking results!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Preparation*
I would recommend wearing a pair of latex cloves while working on the engine compartment. Road grime, tar and grease are very difficult to remove from underneath your fingernails. Outside of the garage your hands shouldn't look like you need lessons in personal grooming.

Permatex® Disposable Nitrile Gloves are made from a 100% synthetic rubber that provides superior resistance to a wide range of solvents and hazardous chemicals. Nitrile gloves are suitable for users with natural rubber latex sensitivity. They feature textured fingers that provide a secure grip on dirty parts and tools. These gloves are lightly powdered, which makes them easier to put on and take off. When superior chemical resistance is required, these disposable gloves provide mechanics with ideal heavy-duty hand protection. Excellent protection from greases, oil, diesel fuel, acids and many petroleum-based products

Disposal of Aqueous Solutions

One should never assume that aqueous solutions can be disposed of down the drain. Your local water treatment authority or publicly owned treatment works will have information on treatment and disposal of these cleaners. Adjustment of pH and dilution are usually required before disposal to a drain.
Do not use a solvent based product for engine compartment detailing as solvents have a low flash point and could start a flash fire in the engine, solvents also deteriorates and expands rubber, which may have a detrimental effect on belts and hoses.

*Protection of Electrical Components*
The most important electrical components are sealed 'water resistant', that is to say against low pressure, water splashing encountered in the course of daily driving conditions. As long as you avoid directing a strong stream of water (or a pressure washer at close range) directly into these components, you will be fine.

You need to cover various parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays (water deterrent, formula 40(WD-40)) or water. 
•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band 
•	Avoid getting water in the spark plug recesses

_*Notes:*1.	This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marque specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense
2.	Use cling-film and then tin foil for the alternator, alarm housing etc as the foil is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.
3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.
4.	If you are uncertain of how to proceed on something not included here; talk with somebody who has marque /model /year specific knowledge. _


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone tried Magifoam on the engine bay ?


----------

